
A determined 'hacker' decrypts RDS-TMC (2013) - rakel_rakel
http://www.windytan.com/2013/05/a-determined-hacker-decrypts-rds-tmc.html
======
patrickyeon
Oona may have put 'hacker' in scare quotes as a tongue-in-cheek nod to the
spec that she quotes in the article, but browse around her page a bit and
you'll see that she is easily deserving of the title.

------
jszymborski
The spirit with which Oona takes on these projects and talks/writes about them
makes me incredibly happy and is crazy inspiring.

------
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5656677](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5656677)
(4 years ago, 45 comments)

~~~
jaclaz
Yep, should be marked [2013].

~~~
dang
Added.

